# post freebies



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i made this for people in really bad need and wants to just get rid of their bicycle parts ... i have none at the moment but m sure someone might well im looking for a pos lowrider frame so i can cut on and fuck arround with and a chrome seat pan 

so post up some freebies if ya have them and or just wanta get rid of some bicycle items well besides like shipping cost (trades also)

thanx
chris2low


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

you keen?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

sometimes it's better to give then receive.especially in these times.there is always someone doing better and someone doing worse,why not help those that are not doing that well.i'll see what i can give.i think these people should at least try to pay for shipping.where there's way,there's will.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 28 2008, 12:09 PM~12543572
> *sometimes it's better to give then receive.especially in these times.there is always someone doing better and someone doing worse,why not help those that are not doing that well.i'll see what i can give.i think these people should at least try to pay for shipping.where there's way,there's will.
> *


damn that was well said i thinkn ill find something to give away too but really instead of just giving stuff away but trade so not every greedy person will try and snag shit shit up they dont need just making it harder for people to get it,that need it but yeah its only rihgt for that person that gets somethin for free to pay for shipping cost


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

got this to trade.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

hey what size is that frame and whatcha want for those seat pans


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 28 2008, 12:14 PM~12544223
> *hey what size is that frame and whatcha want for those seat pans
> *


pmd.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what ya lookin to get for that frame been lookin for a girls frame


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I need a front tire and rim ( lowrider bike type) for my kid's bike. Ill trade for hydro parts, maybe I have something you need.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

WHAT KINDA WHEEL YOU LOOKIN FOR I GOT AN EXTRA 144 COLORED


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 28 2008, 02:00 PM~12544506
> *WHAT KINDA WHEEL YOU LOOKIN FOR I GOT AN EXTRA 144 COLORED
> *


What color is it?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 12:42 PM~12544024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watcha lookin for ass far as trades on the girl frame?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 28 2008, 03:06 PM~12544529
> *What color is it?
> *


its a silver base coat with silver flake was gonna spray a coat of pink but didn't pm me if interested


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

also got other parts too pm with any ?s


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 28 2008, 01:09 PM~12544547
> *watcha lookin for ass far as trades on the girl frame?
> *


open to any trades. lmk.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 28 2008, 12:56 PM~12544477
> *I need a front tire and rim ( lowrider bike type) for my kid's bike.  Ill trade for hydro parts,  maybe I have something you need.
> *


do you got anything for a reds universal pump? i need some parts and a new oil tank.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 02:48 PM~12544805
> *open to any trades. lmk.
> *


anything inparticular?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ill take some



> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 28 2008, 02:36 AM~12542310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 28 2008, 01:53 PM~12544840
> *anything inparticular?
> *


anything double sq twist, a set of chrome fenders, headlight.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 02:58 PM~12544866
> *anything double sq twist, a set of chrome fenders, headlight.
> *


how much cash u want for it?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12544878
> *how much cash u want for it?
> *


$25, but i would rather trade cause i need some parts.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looking for a 26" twisted parts


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well hell im lookin for a beach cruiser for cheap or trade


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

got 3 pairs of twisted pedals all nice condition pm me


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 03:04 PM~12544897
> *$25, but i would rather trade cause i need some parts.
> *


have a headlight :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a schwinn bent sissybar to go with the frame.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Got 8gb apple iphone(no headphones),usb,box,little base if I don't sell or trade going to ebay.
Double square twisted pedels(no chrome they polish)
Handlebar for a pixie and blue schwinn grips for pixie.
20 inch krate frame schwinn



Any trades welcome....


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what do u want for the iphone got some shit for trade pm me any ?s


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

anyone interested in a 2O" chrome hollow hub trike kit?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what u want for it post some pics


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I got a twisted sprocket, would like to trade it for a pixie sprocket and crank


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

post pics stuff wanting to trade


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

2O" trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 plus ship, trades welcomed.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got a twisted knock off i used for my conti kit for trade 

xm radio 

uniden cb

like 7 8 tracks of willie nelson and elvis (collectors) 

i need some seat pans and am looking for a pos lowrider boys frame pm me for pics


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM~12545906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How does the rims hold on , Im new to this styile.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 06:37 PM~12545906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just need the hubs how can i get them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 28 2008, 04:42 PM~12545935
> *How does the rims hold on , Im new to this styile.
> *


the rim it needs has a hollow center in the hub. you just slip in the rim on the side and tighten it with a nut. and thats pretty much it.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 06:47 PM~12545972
> *the rim it needs has a hollow center in the hub. you just slip in the rim on the side and tighten it with a nut. and thats pretty much it.
> *


you wanna get rid of ur hubs


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 03:29 PM~12545042
> *i got a schwinn bent sissybar to go with the frame.
> *


i just want the frame 20'' inch rite?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 28 2008, 05:39 PM~12545921
> *i got a twisted knock off i used for my conti kit for trade
> 
> xm radio
> ...



also i have a set of 20" fork support bars i painted red cna be sanded it was cheap paint


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

anything else


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got lots of parts nvm i have a garage full of cranks and kick stanks and headset hubs 

i have 2 20" kickstands one chrome with mild spot rush easy clean or fix up and one black 

i have 2 cranks and some sprockets the cranks come out of a 16"


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

got any 20 inch stock wheels fenders of frames ect.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got some bmx girls frames 20" to fuck arround with


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

2O" trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 plus ship, trades welcomed.

trades looking for a schwinn wingtip chain guard. 2O" fenders, double square twisted parts, headlights, green schwinn grips. gold parts, good condition schwinn rims, hydro parts.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 28 2008, 04:41 PM~12545134
> *Got 8gb apple iphone(no headphones),usb,box,little base if I don't sell or trade going to ebay.
> Double square twisted pedels(no chrome they polish)
> Handlebar for a pixie and blue schwinn grips for pixie.
> ...


Pms reply 

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Looking for 26" chrome wheels would perfer 144, but any no. of spokes ok.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

crazy how this "freebies" thread turned into a "tradies" thread


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Litorube_@Dec 28 2008, 10:22 PM~12547879
> *Looking for 26" chrome wheels would perfer 144, but any no. of spokes ok.
> *


how do you survive in midland???

i stayed in a hotel there during the 37th Annual Tejano show and i was trippin on how many ******** were starin down me n my homie. every store was closed, hard as hell to find food in that little town, and the only mexicans we saw were in a big ass Dodge Ram bumping mexican music


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 28 2008, 08:41 PM~12548079
> *crazy how this "freebies" thread turned into a "tradies" thread
> *


win win for everyone.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 28 2008, 09:41 PM~12548079
> *crazy how this "freebies" thread turned into a "tradies" thread
> *


yep well it says trades also


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

so 76'_schwinn what all am i getting?

seat pans and ?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

im lookin for one flat twisted fender brace, an some twisted crank arms


pm me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12549047
> *so 76'_schwinn what all am i getting?
> 
> seat pans and ?
> *


seat pans, flat twist fork pieces and 2 16" flat twist bars.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have a couple of parts for trade or sale let me know.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 29 2008, 03:40 AM~12549770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u want for just them forks or if anyone else has some forks they want to trade hit me up with a pic i got some twisted shit ill trade


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i need a steering tube.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got a twisted sterring wheel


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 PM~12545906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



trade for a pixie frame,has chain gaurd,crank and sprocket,head set and steering tub


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 28 2008, 12:09 PM~12543858
> *damn that was well said i thinkn ill find something to give away too but really instead of just giving stuff away but trade so not every greedy person will try and snag shit shit up they dont need just making it harder for people to get it,that need it  but yeah its only rihgt for that person that gets somethin for free to pay for shipping cost
> *



people can refer the people they know that don't have much.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 29 2008, 02:40 AM~12549771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can i have one? :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

nobody has anything else


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 09:57 AM~12551038
> *nobody has anything  else
> *


pics of your stuff?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i dont have my camera right now but ill post old pics of like 1 month ago


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

the parts i got a re all on the green bike like i said old pics bikes look different now


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what you doing with the green bike?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

forgot i got the twisted caps on the wheels


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:22 PM~12551173
> *what you doing with the green bike?
> *


redoing it that was just a rough draft got one bike all 3d and 1 og for my kids


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry bout the big ass pics


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahh wasa woundering if youd sell the frame or some of the parts


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 12:15 PM~12551128
> *ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals
> 
> 
> ...


all that for some twisted grips if so i got u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 10:23 AM~12551175
> *forgot i got the twisted caps on the wheels
> *


what you wanna trade for thoes? got all 4?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:26 PM~12551194
> *Ahh wasa woundering if youd sell the frame or some of the parts
> *


pm me if interested might be able to work on a deal


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2008, 12:26 PM~12551204
> *what you wanna trade for thoes? got all 4?
> *


nope just two found them in some old boxes


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

alright everything i got for sale or trade in parts is 3 different twisted pedals 2 twist down crown twisted sterring wheel twisted crank arms and sproket and 2 sets of regular bars and 2 frames


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 12:15 PM~12551128
> *ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals
> 
> 
> ...


i got those that u need.but what u got i dont need got any other stuff?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

looking for bike cylienders so if anyone has some hit me up with a trade


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 AM~12551195
> *all that for some twisted grips if so i got u
> *


 :no:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn it y not


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

NOTHING FREE HERE ALL BECAME TRADES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

so y dnt u post somethin for free


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah lame!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 12:48 PM~12551355
> *so y dnt u post somethin for free
> *


NO OFFENSE BUT DONT GOT TO MANY SHIT STUFF LIKE SOME GUYS ON HERE.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah i know i got shit stuff but i know some one likes it


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i want that green frame


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:53 PM~12551388
> *i want that green frame
> *



see i told ya someone likes it


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

what you sell it for?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

idk gotta think bout it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

BUT YEA I GOT SOME BLUE MIRRORS.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 12:56 PM~12551411
> *idk gotta think bout it
> *


THOUGHT IT WAS FREE


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

for what trade post pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 28 2008, 01:09 PM~12543858
> *damn that was well said i thinkn ill find something to give away too but really instead of just giving stuff away but trade so not every greedy person will try and snag shit shit up they dont need just making it harder for people to get it,that need it  but yeah its only rihgt for that person that gets somethin for free to pay for shipping cost
> *


man that was me sayin trade not free


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

let me know


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

anybody got a single 144 clean or not


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and got that sissybar to trade.










i need parts for my pump.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

no deal for the handlebars had some on my last bike love those bars


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 11:15 AM~12551128
> *ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals
> 
> 
> ...


crowns and sprocket gone


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

how much for the petals?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pedals SOLD!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:20 PM~12551592
> *Pedals SOLD!
> *


empty your inbox


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just did


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

got anything else


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

just lookin for twisted forks handle bars or goose kneck and or twisted fork support bars


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

flat or sq.???


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

i need some forks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 12:15 PM~12551128
> *ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2008, 12:42 PM~12544024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you still have that ring I will take it from you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 28 2008, 03:41 PM~12545134
> *Got 8gb apple iphone(no headphones),usb,box,little base if I don't sell or trade going to ebay.
> Double square twisted pedels(no chrome they polish)
> Handlebar for a pixie and blue schwinn grips for pixie.
> ...


Still got the iphone? Let me know what your looking for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this og Schwinn sprocket trade or $10 shipped.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

$5 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

$5 shipped each.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12554232
> *$5 shipped each.
> 
> 
> ...


gotta go to classifieds :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 06:29 PM~12554137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the sprocket??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Stamped Schwinn Handle bars 15 inch 
stamped Sprocket off a 16inch. 
Schwinn forks (NON Spring action)
all free!!! PICS TOMORROW


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12554232
> *$5 shipped each.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:40 PM~12554232
> *$5 shipped each.
> 
> 
> ...


i got them also, just incase u run out :0


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 29 2008, 01:50 AM~12549709
> *seat pans, flat twist fork pieces and 2 16" flat twist bars.
> *


ight cool


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:31 PM~12554155
> *If you still have that ring I will take it from you.
> *


those arent that hard to find what size bike you need it for i got a bunch


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12556068
> *Stamped Schwinn Handle bars 15 inch
> stamped Sprocket off a 16inch.
> Schwinn forks (NON Spring action)
> ...


i need some forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12556432
> *those arent that hard to find what size bike you need it for i got a bunch
> *


I will take the ones that hold the sprocket on. But only if there Schwinn.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 29 2008, 11:08 PM~12556485
> *i need some forks
> *


there 16 inch?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 11:16 PM~12556577
> *there 16 inch?
> *


damn need 20"


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 10:53 PM~12556305
> *i got them also, just incase u run out  :0
> *


EY HOMIE WHAT ELSE YOU GOT :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i got 10 free handshakes and 20 free backhands to give out u can either pick up at the next show or pay 550 dollar shipping and ill come deliver it lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 29 2008, 11:33 PM~12556794
> *i got 10 free handshakes and 20 free backhands to give out u can either pick up at the next show or pay 550 dollar shipping  and ill come deliver it lol
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

holy shit ten handshakes are already sold looks like its backhands that i got left get yours quick there going fast lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

taco i got your knuckle sandwich ready. will deliver pm adress.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looking for an og goose neck for 20" schwinn complete
for a customer...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12556068
> *Stamped Schwinn Handle bars 15 inch
> stamped Sprocket off a 16inch.
> Schwinn forks (NON Spring action)
> ...


i need a sprocket :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo sam. I have a og neck and yo stilo, basher got dibs on the sprocket


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 01:16 AM~12557338
> *yo sam. I have a og neck and yo stilo, basher got dibs on the sprocket
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking for 16" fenders type dont matter and solid pixie sproket.i posted pics of what i have let me know.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 29 2008, 11:21 PM~12557384
> *looking for 16" fenders type dont matter and solid pixie sproket.i posted pics of what i have let me know.
> *



I want my tub back :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 07:29 PM~12554137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do you want for that sproket and crank.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 12:24 AM~12557425
> *I want my tub back :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


$1.00 plus shipping lol :biggrin:


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Dec 28 2008, 10:44 PM~12548103
> *how do you survive in midland???
> 
> i stayed in a hotel there during the 37th Annual Tejano show and i was trippin on how many ******** were starin down me n my homie. every store was closed, hard as hell to find food in that little town, and the only mexicans we saw were in a big ass Dodge Ram bumping mexican music
> *


I guess i got used to it. Came from Big D Dallas, TX. There are several lowriders here as you could tell from the car show. You must have stayed on HWY 80 hotel.


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

I HAVE A 20"" BLACK CHINA FRAME PRETTY DECENT CONDITION


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 29 2008, 03:40 AM~12549770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 20''?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12556068
> *Stamped Schwinn Handle bars 15 inch
> stamped Sprocket off a 16inch.
> Schwinn forks (NON Spring action)
> ...


damn finally some free shit wish i had a bunch of parts id give some away too


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2008, 06:36 PM~12553777
> *flat or sq.???
> *


all flat or just the support bars


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

lookin for a regular down crown not twisted i got 2 twisted


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone got any banana seats and or fat butt seats


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn nobody


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 30 2008, 03:16 AM~12558441
> *Is that a 20''?
> *


yeah 20"western flyer frame.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

WHAT U WANT FOR THE FRAME TOO


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have this 61 schwinn b.c. for trade


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12560700
> *i have this 61 schwinn b.c. for trade
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A 24 OR 26 LOOKS BIG


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12560700
> *i have this 61 schwinn b.c. for trade
> 
> 
> ...


MEANS BEACH CRUISER 26"


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 01:09 PM~12560715
> *THATS A 24 OR 26 LOOKS BIG
> *


26"


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 01:14 PM~12560755
> *MEANS BEACH CRUISER 26"
> *


NOT ALL BEACH CRUSIERS ARE 26 :uh: BUT THANKS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 12:09 PM~12560715
> *THATS A 24 OR 26 LOOKS BIG
> *



1961 26" schwinn


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 01:17 PM~12560775
> *1961 26" schwinn
> *


U STILL WANNA DO THAT TRADE IM ON THE OTHER COMPUTER I GOT PICZ ON THIS ONE.WITH THE STINGRAY I TOLD YOU


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12560700
> *i have this 61 schwinn b.c. for trade
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of them what are they worth?mines a 64


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

NOBODY HAS ANY HANDLE BARS


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got a nice flair chrome chain guard 10$ anyone wants


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 30 2008, 01:20 PM~12560803
> *i got one of them what are they worth?mines a 64
> *


You still got that. Man If I had the cash.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

handle barsstock apehangers??? style got like two or 3


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12560963
> *NOBODY HAS ANY HANDLE BARS
> *


what kind?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 30 2008, 07:33 PM~12563534
> *handle barsstock apehangers??? style  got like two or 3
> *


no just twisted sorry should have been more detailed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got 4 plain regular fender braces if anyone wants them?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry i only have one set flat twisted handle bars 
i have a set of flat twist support bars for 20 inch


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 07:36 PM~12563553
> *I got 4 plain regular fender braces if anyone wants them?
> *


x2
igot like 6 or 7 free for anyone that wants them


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 30 2008, 07:37 PM~12563561
> *sorry i only have one set flat twisted handle bars
> i have a set of flat twist support bars for 20 inch
> *


what u want for both


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*1976 Schwinn Handle Bars
1967 Schwinn Forks Green
1979 Schwinn Forks Red
2 China Sprockets
1 After market Axle mount Sissy Bar
1 1976 Schwinn Sissy Bar
1 12 in China Frame\
12inch China Hardware, sprocket and crank

ALL FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Individual pics upon request*.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you locs I do have 20inch forks bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 06:44 PM~12563612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the middle sprocket. Is that a Schwinn one?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:32 PM~12563530
> *You still got that. Man If I had the cash.
> *


yea i was going to hook it up but cash is tight..what are they worth its not the girl frame i just posted up recently its a boys frame like the one he posted but a 64


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me trades obo
68 chevy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12563623
> *yea i was going to hook it up but cash is tight..what are they worth its not the girl frame i just posted up recently its a boys frame like the one he posted but a 64
> *


I remember it. Like 60 shipped is a good deal. You might get 75 shipped. on ebay. Throw it on there.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:45 PM~12563617
> *you locs I do have 20inch forks bro
> *


 :0 

got pics and what you want for them. also want that 12"frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12563622
> *pics of the middle sprocket. Is that a Schwinn one?
> *


Basher took dibs on it already sorry.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:48 PM~12563638
> *I remember it. Like 60 shipped is a good deal. You might get 75 shipped. on ebay. Throw it on there.
> *


i got someone local that may want it so $40 should be good?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 06:49 PM~12563648
> *Basher took dibs on it already sorry.
> *


no biggie


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got first dibs on that 12"


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12563664
> *i got first dibs on that 12"
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For 68 chevy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 30 2008, 07:50 PM~12563657
> *i got someone local that may want it  so $40 should be good?
> *


good deal. after all you did get it for free. LOL I rember you posting it up.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:55 PM~12563684
> *good deal. after all you did get it for free. LOL I rember you posting it up.
> *


yep dude had a big free sticker on it i snatched it up to quick :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 30 2008, 07:56 PM~12563693
> *yep dude had a big free sticker on it i snatched it up to quick :biggrin:
> *


lucky ass. Man you should build it up.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12563706
> *lucky ass. Man you should build it up.
> *


man i want to but my kids come first got to get some shit to finish his.he saved up and had everything then alot of his parts got stolen :angry:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

never mind thought it was a shwinn style frame i still want to c pics of the crank and stuff the 12


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 08:00 PM~12563729
> *never mind thought it was a shwinn style frame i still want to c pics of the crank and stuff the 12
> *


i will take it if he dont want it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 30 2008, 08:00 PM~12563723
> *man i want to but my kids come first got to get some shit to finish his.he saved up and had everything then alot of his parts got stolen :angry:
> *


sux. just hold onto the frame man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY+Dec 30 2008, 08:00 PM~12563729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got those 20 inch froks if you want them too?

15 shipped for both


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12563760
> *No. I aint got time to deal with people bullshitting me about free shit.
> I got those 20 inch froks if you want them too?
> 
> ...


guess im bullshitin its just not my style


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 08:00 PM~12563729
> *never mind thought it was a shwinn style frame*











*This pic is perfectly clear that its not schwinn style.*


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well i know the difference smart one didnt know that was the 1 obviously


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 08:08 PM~12563789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 07:08 PM~12563789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

x100 i dont give a fuck i was wrong wow u want a cookie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Please dont people me for pics if you dont want ti for certain


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Please dont people me for pics if you dont want ti for certain


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12563851
> *x100 i dont give a fuck i was wrong wow u want a cookie
> *


If you got some oatmeal yes.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 30 2008, 08:13 PM~12563851
> *x100 i dont give a fuck i was wrong wow u want a cookie
> *


Only if they oreo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12563897
> *Only if they oreo
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got u


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12563760
> *No. I aint got time to deal with people bullshitting me about free shit.
> I got those 20 inch froks if you want them too?
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For LUXLOCS


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks Artistics.TX :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 29 2008, 12:18 PM~12551149
> *the parts i got a re all on the green bike like i said old pics bikes look different now
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ON THE GREEN BIKE TWISTED STEERING WHEEL


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

2O" trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 plus ship, trades welcomed.

trades looking for a schwinn wingtip chain guard. 2O" fenders, double square twisted parts, headlights, green schwinn grips. gold parts, good condition schwinn rims, hydro parts.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got a lil bit to post here in a few i got to take pics tho anyone looking for neck tube bearing hubs or a 20" crank or a kick stand maybe a head light if i still got it and 


i have some double twistead pedals looking fro some other pedals if anyone wants to trade on this i need some other pedals my pedals are fine but id like to have some single or other type of pedals pm me


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i got this for trade or sale


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 29 2008, 11:15 AM~12551128
> *ill trade for pixie crank and pixie sprocket, twisted grips or butterfly pedals
> 
> 
> ...


hey whatcha wanta trade for those single twisted pedals i have no pixie stuff i dont think whats a pixie ? anyway


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this is a FREE topic. :angry:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 10:37 PM~12566239
> *this is a FREE topic.  :angry:
> *



well it turned into a trade free and sale topic from what the fiirst three pages say


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pedals are sold to me bro.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 11:37 PM~12566239
> *this is a FREE topic.  :angry:
> *


no wonder this topic is blowing up :uh: 

doesn't surprise me at all :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Dec 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12566201
> *i got this for trade or sale
> 
> *


i got what u need bring those pedals to the meet sunday
and i want the headlight is that free lol o and that regular crown been lookin for 1


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 11:37 PM~12566239
> *this is a FREE topic.  :angry:
> *


IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SOME TYPE LIKE A SALVATION ARMY STUFFF TOPIC


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

no it was supposed to be for the less fortunate lowrider guy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thougt it was 4 folks dropping off shit they didnt want.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris2low+Dec 30 2008, 10:36 PM~12566231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

so whuts up chris2low can i get it


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 31 2008, 12:25 PM~12570234
> *so whuts up chris2low can i get it
> *



so u want the light and the pedals and the crown for what am i getting?


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

well my pedals for ur pedals and what u want for the light and crown just bring it with u well talk then peace


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ight cool bro


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im looking for new or used 90 degree bent forks, twisted handel bars, custom frames, any custom or twisted parts new or used really.

Ive got XBOX 360 games to trade

Grand Theft auto 4
need for speed undercover
Forza Motorsports 2
Dead or alive Ultimate

Also got PSP games 
Armored Core Final Front
SyphonFilter Dark Mirror
Valkyrie Profile
Legend of heros


PM me or just let me know!

THANKS!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

any one have a pedal car for trade.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 03:08 PM~12577754
> *Im looking for new or used 90 degree bent forks, twisted handel bars, custom frames, any custom or twisted parts new or used really.
> 
> Ive got XBOX 360 games to trade
> ...


TTT 

GAMES FOR TRADE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might have some more freebies up for grabs


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Let me know befor i send the cash for the crank!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 09:46 PM~12580351
> *Let me know befor i send the cash for the crank!
> *


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sproket i mean...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a flat twisted bumper and cont. kit, for trade


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Got an xbox?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope sorry


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

damn id like that cont kit


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt

sounds like theres lots out there i still have:
bearing cups
16" crank 3$ sh 
20" crank 3$ sh
head set nuts free
pedals gone to 68
light gone to 68 
bracket to 68 



76_schwinn your stuff is in the mail


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 1 2009, 11:10 PM~12581197
> *I have a flat twisted bumper and cont. kit, for trade
> *


 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

post some more stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

OK POST FREEBIES THIS NOT FOR FREE BUT THIS WAT I GOT FOR FREE! :biggrin: :roflmao: :cheesy: 
GOT THIS ON MY B-DAY FOR FREE!









GOT THIS FOR FREE FROM ORIGINAL OWNER NOW ITS ON ITS WAY TO CALI!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

tttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

nobody has any bars twisted


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 01:28 PM~12593713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for free?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 12:55 PM~12593896
> *for free?
> *


if you want it, its yours.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 01:57 PM~12593901
> *if you want it, its yours.
> *


I got one already but thanks anyway.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 3 2009, 01:01 PM~12593921
> *I got one already but thanks anyway.
> *


fo shizzle.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill take it for free and 15 shipping ???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jan 3 2009, 01:27 PM~12594063
> *ill take it for free and 15 shipping ???
> *


add another $100 and its yours.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 1 2009, 03:08 PM~12577754
> *Im looking for new or used 90 degree bent forks, twisted handel bars, custom frames, any custom or twisted parts new or used really.
> 
> Ive got XBOX 360 games to trade
> ...


TTT!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

don't have a camera pero I picked up this old 79 girls frame all done up oldskoo kinda.. but wont used the handle bars. they were gold plated but them faded with some scratches.. free if any body can use them they are almost like the chinas but they are way wider bout four inches wider. they are in the trash can right now. :0 so let me know before thursday :biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 6 2009, 01:56 AM~12619824
> *don't have a camera pero I picked up this old 79 girls frame all done up oldskoo kinda.. but wont used the handle bars. they were gold plated but them faded with some scratches.. free if any body can use them they are almost like the chinas but they are way wider bout four inches wider. they are in the trash can right now. :0 so let me know before thursday :biggrin:
> *



getem out the trash ? well how much is shiping ? ill takem


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

anybody got some 20 inch white walls for trade


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 6 2009, 10:59 AM~12621557
> *getem out the trash ? well how much is shiping ? ill takem
> *


 :uh: man had to dig em off.. so give me your zip and I'll go to the post office and see how much it will be. :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 7 2009, 01:06 PM~12632841
> *:uh: man had to dig em off.. so give me your zip and I'll go to the post office and see how much it will be. :biggrin:
> *


whuts up with some white walls


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 7 2009, 09:35 AM~12631693
> *anybody got some 20 inch white walls for trade
> *


 :biggrin: how many you need? I got some with the low rider and some all white I think I got two and two or so them barely used let me know .. oh what you got to trade any ways? :uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

pmd


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i need 2 for one bike and 3 for the trike so 5 all together just pm me and let me know what u want i need white walls not yellow or brown


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 7 2009, 12:06 PM~12632841
> *:uh: man had to dig em off.. so give me your zip and I'll go to the post office and see how much it will be. :biggrin:
> *



if moe than 5 i dont need it but 

47842


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whuts up on some tires


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

is everyone trying to build free bikes


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2009, 01:49 PM~12643632
> *is everyone trying to build free bikes
> *


regarding who sure and the hell aint me im ot askin for anything for free im tryin to trade shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 8 2009, 02:18 PM~12643853
> *regarding who sure and the hell aint me im ot askin for anything for free im tryin to trade shit
> *


free, trade, still no money. no money = free


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

ILL TRADE U A COCK MEAT SAMICH


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 8 2009, 04:27 PM~12644725
> *ILL TRADE U A COCK MEAT SAMICH
> *


calm down lil man :uh:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

I GOT UR LIL MAN RIGHT HERE JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 8 2009, 04:36 PM~12644792
> *I GOT UR LIL MAN RIGHT HERE JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING
> *


you seriously dont need to make yourself look that bad. calm down


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2009, 04:38 PM~12644813
> *you seriously dont need to make yourself look that bad.  calm down
> *


well how the fuck u gonna say we are building free bikes just because we are makin deals sorry not everyone is not as cool as u


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

evry time yall post dumbass replys u just put this topic to the top so thanks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:18 AM~12643410
> *whuts up on some tires
> *


74 post and not one trade in progress. :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*Fuck Freebies* :|


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 3 2009, 02:28 PM~12593713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 74 post for this and still no trade in progress man whuts up with that


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 05:25 PM~12645194
> *Fuck Freebies :|
> *


yeah fuck freebies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 8 2009, 04:57 PM~12644961
> *well how the fuck u gonna say we are building free bikes just because we are makin deals sorry not everyone is not as cool as u
> *


hahah. aint nobody makin deals here. just talkin about trying to score some second hand crap. how you gonna build show bikes, off of stuff people dont want?


----------



## C Lo (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2009, 05:34 PM~12645261
> *hahah.  aint nobody makin deals here.  just talkin about trying to score some second hand crap.  how you gonna build show bikes, off of stuff people dont want?
> *


you got a point


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the homie mxt66. I think thats ur name. Ur bars and sprocket will go out tomorrow. I got ur m.o today homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 05:25 PM~12645194
> *Fuck Freebies :|
> *


 :|


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 8 2009, 06:01 PM~12645516
> *:|
> *


nice avatar


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have this to trade for a nice Girls frame 20"


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

anyone have a pedal car for trade


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

tires


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

i got a 26 in frame wana trade 4 parts or sell! :dunno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I GOT TONS OF FREE GARBAGE THAT I DONT NEED ILL BE POSTING IT LATER


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 11 2009, 09:12 AM~12669259
> *I GOT TONS OF FREE GARBAGE THAT I DONT NEED ILL BE POSTING IT LATER
> *


i need some pedals, and a smaller crank.


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2009, 10:09 AM~12669224
> *i got a 26 in frame wana trade 4 parts or sell! :dunno:
> *


POST PICS THANKS


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

IM LOOKIN FOR A GIRLS FRAME 20 IN.


----------



## VENOM (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:47 AM~12669549
> *i need some pedals, and a smaller crank.
> *


i got some twisted pedals


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 11 2009, 02:06 PM~12670776
> *POST PICS THANKS
> *


















its not a schwinn!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2009, 11:09 AM~12669224
> *i got a 26 in frame wana trade 4 parts or sell! :dunno:
> *


what parts do u need
pm me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM_@Jan 11 2009, 03:20 PM~12670879
> *IM LOOKIN FOR A GIRLS FRAME 20 IN.
> *


i have 1


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 12 2009, 05:51 PM~12682980
> *what parts do u need
> pm me
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT's freebies are No charge for the CAD with purchase of the part.

Pedal design









Rims


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 12 2009, 06:51 PM~12682993
> *i have 1
> *


what u tryin to get for it pm me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2009, 07:27 PM~12683353
> *TNT's freebies are No charge for the CAD with purchase of the part.
> 
> Pedal design
> ...


I will be getting my cads done really soon..rite tony.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 13 2009, 06:16 AM~12684891
> *I will be getting my cads done really soon..rite tony.
> *


Yes sir


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2009, 01:17 PM~12680511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


26 in frame gone!


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

i got lots of twisted parts for sale new and cheap pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mord free shit?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 AM~12701109
> *26 in frame gone!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
and i wanted this


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2009, 04:57 PM~12704902
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> and i wanted this
> *


HAHA UR FUNNY!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 14 2009, 05:58 PM~12704914
> *HAHA UR FUNNY!
> *


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

selling everything but frame make offer pm me


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a 24" schwinn girls frame, would like to trade for a 20" scwinn girl frame


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got all this for trade or sale.
STILL FOR SALE

HANDLE BARS 10$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
WHITE CLASSIC GRIPS 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
26''INCH BEACH CRUSER SEAT 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' CRANK AND SPROKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING (NEEDS DIE TO RIGHT SIDE)
OLD LIGHT BRACKET 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
20'' DOWN CROWN 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
24 OR 26 INCH CHAIN (SORRY NO LINK) 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
REAR BREAK COASTER 3$
24 SPOKE FAN WHEEL 25$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING(HAS ALL ITS EXSTRA SPOKES)
72 SPOKE RIMS NEED PAINT OR PLATING 20$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
CHROME GOOSE NECK 5$O.B.O.+ SHIPPING
BULLET LIGHT (lenz isent salvegable)other then that its in good shape. it works fine.5$ O.B.O.
PEDLES 5$ O.B.O.+ SHIPPING 
26'' rims 10$+shipping
26'' chain guard 5$ +shipping
26'' frame brown with sprocket and crank and chain. 15$+ shipping
26'' reg fork 5$+ shipping


ill trade any of these parts for some 3 72 spoke fan wheels 20'', or any custom parts i can get. lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*NOT THIS STUPID ASS TOPIC AGAIN!!!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

losers


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14893017
> *NOT THIS STUPID ASS TOPIC AGAIN!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I HAVE FREE ADVISE FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS IT, PM ME!! *:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Jan 15 2009, 10:57 AM~12712403
> *selling everything but frame make offer pm me
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!! who did da airbrushing?? that frame deserves to be in a museum :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 27 2009, 01:17 PM~14898186
> *damn!!!!!! who did da airbrushing?? that frame deserves to be in a museum  :uh:
> *


I dont know but does any one remember when 68 chevy started using the screen name Venom to make it look like he had more members. :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 01:22 PM~14898237
> *I dont know but does any one remember when 68 chevy started using the screen name Venom to make it look like he had more members. :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 27 2009, 01:49 PM~14898524
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

